# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > STEROID PROFILES >  Anabolic Review Profile: DNP (2,4-dinitrophenol)

## Property of Steroid.com

Click Drug Name to View Profile: DNP

----------


## alo5603

> Have you used DNP personally? If so what results did you get?
> 
> goose4.....


of course, i couldnt boast claims like these without some sort of exp right? Results i can honestly say are better then any fat burner out there, its just do you want to be in hell for awhile to get them lol. I used it alot a few years back after every cycle to help fat burning, cuz i use to do bulk old school style and gain fat while gainin muscle. I since then got a little smarter and now do just clean bulks, so now i only use dnp when i really need to, usually after a slin cycle if i gain too much fat from it, which happens to me sometimes regardless of how effective i utilize my carbs.

----------


## chino777

DNP was invented an used together with tnt to make bombs (around 1930). It was never invented to be a medicine. 
Someone realised that all contaminated workers were suffering from indisposition, fits of dizziness, extreme sweating ,headaches and weight loss (after some weeks) and tried to use DNP as a diet supplement ...

It is a toxin an should be treated like that.
An overdose can easily kill you and no doctor can help you cause there is no antitoxin.

There are better and safer ways to lose fat.

----------


## pyschomab

I think we should lock all fat people in a room for 20 days and feed them dnp and carbs!

----------


## system admin

....

----------

